# Baukaw vs Jomhod



## Slihn (Jan 27, 2007)

A legendary bout between to legendary fighters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wKskpohkUg&mode=related&search=


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 27, 2007)

Slihn said:


> A legendary bout between to legendary fighters.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wKskpohkUg&mode=related&search=


 
good find!


----------



## Slihn (Jan 27, 2007)

Baukaw has awesome kicks,clinch work and knees,but I like the old style of Muay Thai theat Jomhod keeps alive and well.


----------



## Odin (Jan 29, 2007)

ive watched this fight quite a few times, its one of those classic ''pass down the torch'' matches......You have to ask yourself though...if jomhod was younger? he was not known as 'king of the ring'' for nothing.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 29, 2007)

Quite true. I have this fight on DVD, hehe. Watching this fight myself, you can tell Buakaw was taking Jomhod very seriously. Not doing his usual taunts and having his usual "fu" in the ring. Buakaw is definitely one of my favorites, but I think it would've been a great bout.


----------



## Odin (Jan 29, 2007)

Thunder Foot said:


> Quite true. I have this fight on DVD, hehe. Watching this fight myself, you can tell Buakaw was taking Jomhod very seriously. Not doing his usual taunts and having his usual "fu" in the ring. Buakaw is definitely one of my favorites, but I think it would've been a great bout.


 
I noticed that too, usually hes as cocky as anything.


----------



## Slihn (Jan 29, 2007)

Yo Odin,Thunderfoot havent seen you guys here in awhile!! How's it going!...yeah Jomdod and Baukaw fight was awesome but if Jomhod was younger it would have been different(but I guess that is true with all fighter who have passed their prime,can you imagine what it would be like if Ali was still in his prime then tried Thai Boxing?).Jomhod is a great fighter and I like him alot because he uses alot of old techniques but I noticed that he doesnt follow up much after many of his techniques.


----------



## Odin (Jan 30, 2007)

Slihn said:


> Yo Odin,Thunderfoot havent seen you guys here in awhile!! How's it going!...yeah Jomdod and Baukaw fight was awesome but if Jomhod was younger it would have been different(but I guess that is true with all fighter who have passed their prime,can you imagine what it would be like if Ali was still in his prime then tried Thai Boxing?).Jomhod is a great fighter and I like him alot because he uses alot of old techniques but I noticed that he doesnt follow up much after many of his techniques.


 
Hey how you doing bro! yeah I know this forum went quite for a while so i spent a while hanging out in the MMA sectin for a bit.

Jomhod is a very traditional thai fighter compared to baukaw,he fights in very much in the thai way, after each move he sort of steps back to a admire his work almost like he's saying 'thats what I've got what have you got?'' , ive seen other thai fighters do the same, its almost like proving your strength jomhod would take ablow then he would unleash his then he would absorb/block a blow and then again throw his....now a days especially after the european thai boxing invasion of the 80's-90s you see a lot more ''mobile'' fighters in the ring....which is what baukaw is now.

also If you wacth a couple thai videos you'll see how calm them guys are when they fight some of them dont even break a sweat!


----------



## Thunder Foot (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey there Slihn!

I agree with you guys on Jomhod, and his fight style. One thing we have to remember though, is in Thailand... the majority of these fights are betted on. There are many occasions where lots of bets are placed on who can take the most kicks, punches, whatever have you. So fighters may intentionally take a hit or showcase blows for the judges, along with to win bet money. Of course, I'm not saying this is ALWAYS the case, but you can "bet" there is always wages being placed on the fights... atleast at Lumpinee.


----------



## NakMuayThai (Mar 1, 2008)

Johmhod is the best figher of his generation. Our Muay thai training camp, www.tigermuaythai.com is in discussions now about bringing in Johmhod as one of our head trainers.This is a Thai fighter with a Master's Degree in Muay Thai.

recently, one of our Advanced training program Muay Thai trainres, Robert, beat Johmhod on points in Phuket, Thailand. 

TMT also has Nopadech, 2 x Lumpinee and Thailand champion and 2 X winner over Contender Asia fighter and Lumpinee Champion Yodsanklai.

Chok Dee


----------

